# Dixon Summer 2015



## cuber952 (May 20, 2015)

It has been a while since the last Dixon competition! But it is here again! 

Dixon Summer will be held on June 27th 2015.

Lunch will be offered (Pizza and a water) for $5!

www.cubingusa.com/DixonSummer2015/index.php


----------



## 2180161 (May 20, 2015)

Ill be there!


----------



## Z0chary (May 30, 2015)

Really newbie question... After registering online, do I pay at the competition?

This is my first comp, I'm really excited.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 30, 2015)

Z0chary said:


> Really newbie question... After registering online, do I pay at the competition?
> 
> This is my first comp, I'm really excited.



i had this question too, and yes, you pay at registration in the morning.


----------



## biscuit (May 30, 2015)

It depends on how they have it set up. You may be able to pay online as well as at the comp or it could be only at the comp or only online.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 15, 2015)

I was one of the first to sign up and I have been practicing more than ever to get that sub-14 average I still need to get in comp! See you all there! There seems to be a lot more people going this year than last year.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope I can go to this. I might not be able to get off work, but if I can I'm definitely coming!

Edit: Got the day off! I'll see you all there!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 16, 2015)

DYK...

John Brechon and I are the only two people who have attended all 6 of the past Dixon competitions? I hope to keep that streak up by attending this competition, but will John do the same?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have just raised the registration limit to 80. If you have not signed up and wish to compete sign up quickly. The spots will fill up quick!


----------

